# anabolic muscle labratories



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

has any one heard of,tried AM labs???? looks sound,iv got tri-tren 200. apparently its from canada??


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I think your keyboards playing up matey, the ? key is stuck


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't say I have mate


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> I think your keyboards playing up matey, the ? key is stuck


funny!


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

personally i havent heard of them


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

No idea mate


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooottttttttttttttt hhhhhhhhheeeeeeaaaaarrrrrrrddddddddddd ooffffffffff ttttthhhhhhhhhheeeeeemmmmm mmyyyyyyssself


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

pritty new lab aparrently...all bottles look sweet,clean.dosnt mean they good but i have found a guy on a diff forum rating they test blend..so could be gtg


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

my mate has these at the minute yet to try em be interesting to find out if they ne good


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

jamiedilk said:


> my mate has these at the minute yet to try em be interesting to find out if they ne good


sound mate.new labs tha come onto the market,they usualy pritty good.....we'll see..post on here how u get on mate


----------



## JA5440 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just got some of there Test-mix 350, struggling to find any review on the lab myself but my supplyer said there new and he's had good reviews.... But then again who's gunna sell me juice and say its sh*t lol! Starting my cycle next week with some Var so will keep posted


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

true mate lol....some things i have fpound have been sound,mainly the test blend...so the others should be sound....


----------



## JA5440 (Jan 15, 2012)

Had first jab on the TestMix 350...... My **** is in a badway really painfull injection site, I'd put the pain on par with the PIP of ISis Test350! Will see how it goes hopefully Its good stuff, but if the pain out weights the gains then ill have to switch to somefing els


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

bump??


----------



## JA5440 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just over a month into cycle on this Testmix and I got to say I'm impressed, the first jab was painfull but after that they don't seem to be any more painful than more well know brands of test! Strength and size both increased a lot and due to me being abit optermistic about the quality of the juice iv been runing it at faily low dosage of 2ml ever 4/5 days but I'm confident to increase it now, lret you know how it goes but so far so good


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone else using theses?


----------



## ricksym808 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have just got hold of the decca and prop blend is it good to go, Increased sex drive good pumps srengnth gains etc ??


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Im using their test 450. Im not overlly impressed tbh. PC test 400 had me like a raging beast within this time... maybe it will better with time but its been a month.


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone else on this subject? My stuff was supposed to be Isis... now he's saying AM is all he has... reviews on their test e anyone... the packaging looks like a child designed it that's all I'll say...


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

bump !

im currently using AM labs test 450, pip was so bad i had to mix it with some procem test 500 i had lying around

anybody else using this at the mo?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

nope but sounds like i will try to avoid it.


----------



## Kieran.B (Aug 22, 2010)

miggs said:


> Anyone else using theses?


Im using these at min, Im using there Testmax-450 & Deca-300 I must say I am pretty impressed with the results  The Test hurts like a bitch but not so bad after a few injections also mixing it with the deca helps a lot , Got pretty decent gains from it so far, I find it pretty hard to bulk but this stuff seems to be doin the job Ohh and it increases the sex drive like crazy the wife loves it Ha!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I used there test 450.... Biggest pile of sh!t... Not worth the time or money.


----------



## Kieran.B (Aug 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> I used there test 450.... Biggest pile of sh!t... Not worth the time or money.


I think its ok mate well seems to be given me decent results im using there deca an got some dbols to maybe its the dbols thats givin the gains ? dnt no tbh but happy with it at min will see how it goes , Weres that gym your at mate Ikkys in Accy?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Kieran.B:3901593 said:


> I think its ok mate well seems to be given me decent results im using there deca an got some dbols to maybe its the dbols thats givin the gains ? dnt no tbh but happy with it at min will see how it goes , Weres that gym your at mate Ikkys in Accy?


Yeah im at central fitness with bambi


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

are they black labelled??? post pics? just googled yep seen these, bit concerned as guy in the gym said his friend was making, next thing someone brings it back complaining and then he says there from america strange what sales people say!!!!


----------



## Kieran.B (Aug 22, 2010)

topdog said:


> are they black labelled??? post pics?


Are you allowed to post pics? not really been on here much tbh


----------



## Kieran.B (Aug 22, 2010)

Have you tried any of there other stuff mate? I was using the pakistan sus an deca on last cycle but tbh didnt really see much gain maybe the stuff was dodgy dnt no but back training now been out a while so just gunna try summat diff i always try stick to sus an dec but gunna give what ever i can get hold of a go now lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Kieran.B said:


> Are you allowed to post pics? not really been on here much tbh


googled it finds it straight away!! labels look cheap but no always about the packaging.


----------



## Kieran.B (Aug 22, 2010)

topdog said:


> googled it finds it straight away!! labels look cheap but no always about the packaging.


Got it from reliable source so hopefully all good see how it goes


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Kieran.B said:


> Got it from reliable source so hopefully all good see how it goes


see your location!!! from town next door?


----------



## Kieran.B (Aug 22, 2010)

topdog said:


> see your location!!! from town next door?


Were you at Topdog?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Kieran.B said:


> Were you at Topdog?


On another planet, lol somone asked me about them, think he local to you thats why I asked about label,


----------



## Kieran.B (Aug 22, 2010)

topdog said:


> On another planet, lol somone asked me about them, think he local to you thats why I asked about label,


Lol! I normally stick to my sus an deca but wanna try summat diff an shock the body been out of training for a while just getting back into it gunna hit it hard again now  Just out of interest can you put test an deca into shoulders or would you normally stick to your ass cheek cus i strugle to get it in my ass an theres no way im letting the wife loose with my pins Haha!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Kieran.B said:


> Lol! I normally stick to my sus an deca but wanna try summat diff an shock the body been out of training for a while just getting back into it gunna hit it hard again now  Just out of interest can you put test an deca into shoulders or would you normally stick to your ass cheek cus i strugle to get it in my ass an theres no way im letting the wife loose with my pins Haha!


ok, firstly only ever done thin oil based products in shoulder, prop, tren a, wataer based winney, every lab or pharma grade use different methods of manafacture, so personally I dont encourage shouldler use apart from the above, but then there are loads of factors? new lab good or bad rep? muscle size we are all diffferent, sometimes people with a huge lump thinks abcess not always the case, your body just cant absorb what you have put there so it has to hang around slowly releasing into your system, sometimes yes body rejects it, needing medical attention then this individual then causes alarm posting bad product, I never do more than 1.5ml per side, now thats me. anymore is greed in my eyes. so you doing 1ml of each, I would put both in same barrel, put ml one side rest in other, but start small, or if new product try your ass first,


----------



## Kieran.B (Aug 22, 2010)

I do normally my ass but struggle an sometimes hurts like a bitch an sometimes get a lump so started using my shoulders I've done 1mil of each in same barrel in my shoulder other day it was a little painful an had a red patch down my arm which was a little sore to touch but tbh not that bad I cud cope with that just aslong as I would get the same benefits as like sticking it in my ass if not I think I'm gunna start using tops if my legs would that be ok?


----------



## B.warrior (Sep 25, 2010)

Just been offered some Anabolic Muscle Labs gear off a reliable source but still not many reviews. Any one got any more feedback on this product?


----------



## leedw (Feb 12, 2013)

ive been doing 1ml per week of AM labs testmax-450 200mg enanthate,150mg cypionate, 100mg propionate per 1ml, a friend started same dose at same time with in 2 weeks he said sex drive was mental then he gave up as the pain was so bad, im 4 weeks in and the only thing ive noticed is ive had non stop pip ive tryed it in my ass and leg,

im experienced at injecting but this stuf hurts, my weight has gone up but no size gains,my weight may just be as ive been eating like mad.

How long do you all think i should give it with no gains before givin up?


----------



## kieran88 (Feb 9, 2014)

Cant make my mind up weather to give am labs a go

Xxxx oral

20mg debol

20mg winstrol

20mg anavar

20mg anadrol

Am labs test 450

Bdt

200mg deca

200mg bold

200mg test

nolva

thoughts please


----------

